# Life Jacket



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

we canoe at lakes around home - no lifejacket; use a powered patio boat on large lake in Idaho - no jackets. BUT, we like paddling/cruising fairly close to shore. I know it only takes once, but if we were out farther more frequently I'd get jackets. Actually, I'd use them in Idaho, but use of boat is infrequent so I don't ever think of buying any.

OK, I'm going to buy some for "just in case" situations....hope I remember to pack 'em on trips.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

We don't boat (....well...there have been a few pitiful attempts in the pond with our hole-y row boat....!), but I alternate swimming times with using a life jacket and without using it. Several sources and professionals have indicated that using a life jacket can prompt dogs to use their hind end better when in water, hence better for conditioning. 

I think it would be a "Better safe than sorry" thing to do. There are many fairly affordable yet workable life jackets available through online retailers. When we go house-boating again, I will definitely be taking life jackets for the dogs.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

We boat all summer and have never used doggie life jackets. I have always made sure the dogs are comfortable swimming before boating.

Make sure she is mindful of your commands. I have heard more horror stories about pups meeting props than not being able to swim. Cut the motor if Daisy goes over!


----------



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok good to know! She listens pretty well and last time she had her leash on so it was easy to pull her back in.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I boat with my guys all the time and never put a jacket on them. Most boat will not sink even if holed and you are always supposed to stay with your boat.


----------



## Neigesdad (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello, we bought Neige a jacket from a company called "Outward Hound" I think we picked it up at PetsMart??
We are not boaters, but Neige did wear it when she went in the water for her usual swims. She soon realized that she didn't have to "work" at staying afloat and then just started floating around. 
There were times when we put it on her and also times when she went without. I would probably be more careful if we were in a fast boat, my logic is that if she were to get bounced out of the boat and become dissoriented or unconcious, she might not be able to swim for herself?? This would buy me the time to fish her out.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you boating on a lake or in the ocean?

I grew up having motor boats. We'd pack up the dogs and the food, and off we would go out Little Narragansett Bay and beyond. We were young and never thought about PFDs for any of us. 

Then, an incident on Lake Mohave many years ago gave me a healthy respect for the water. We capsized in a canoe with friends, 2 dogs and a child. It was a very controlled situation, and we were able to stay with the over turned canoe, but I'll never forget those poor dogs not knowing what to do, pawing and pawing at me until help arrived some 30 minutes later. I was very scratched up. Sure, they might have done this with a jacket, but maybe not.

Maggie and I joined a water class last summer. It was held at a local lake and PFDs were required for both dog and human students. We bought Maggie a Ruffwear jacket on line, cost about $40. She's a smaller Golden but weighs 60 lbs. Size medium fit her great. The instructor said it was a good brand. You want to be sure it's a good fit. Too small and it's constricting. Too large and it will ride up over her shoulders and do more harm than good. 

If we had a boat now, Maggie would wear her jacket, especially if we were going in the ocean with rips and currents. It's cheap insurance and one less thing to worry about, just in case...


----------



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

We go to the Colorado River. So if for some reason something did happen she would be able to swim to shore, its not too far across from the middle. 

My B/F's friends said "Goldens are fish with fur" which I thought was pretty cute and Daisy does LOVE LOVE LOVE the water!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Years ago I would have probably said no. The last few years we have started kayaking (without the dogs) and one thing I learned in a training class from the instructor was always have your own safety gear with you. Do not rely on your paddling partner to save you. You never know when something might happen. Same thing for the dogs. You never know what might happen. Having the life vest just gives them that much more of a chance. Plus as the day goes on and they are tired from the sun, the fun, and the swimming the vest just keeps them safe. I have the same vests for our dogs as you purchased. I think they are great.


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

If you are someplace with no current and close to shore then maybe no vest. Otherwise I would put a vest on. I will vest my Lab as well as my Goldens in any situation that I feel would endanger us both. Why do I say endanger us both? Because if one of my girls gets in “trouble” in the water I know I will go after her. With a vest on it will be a lot easier to help one of them with the vest on and less likely they would need help. If you have ever tried to help a dog in trouble you know just how hard that can be. Also with a vest on my girls could rescue me if needed with out getting into trouble themselves. 
So for me it’s like with a child even though they can swim the vest is good insurance in many situations.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I grew up boating in all kinds of water with our family and dogs. As my dad always said "better to be safe than sorry". So I would go with one.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I just bought jackets for both Daisy and Phineas (my Newfoundland). We took Finn swimming for the first time last fall and he really didn't get the whole swimming thing down. Daisy was swimming all over the pond and he was sinking, panicking, swimming (using that term loosely) and trying to drown her. So I figured it would be safer for both of them if they each had one. I haven't had a chance yet to take them swimming again since I got them, but once it warms up here, I'll take them. I figure it would be easier to haul them out of the water with a jacket on than diving in after them.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

When we had our boat we were in the Colorado River(Lake Havasu). Our fur kids ALWAYS wore a life jacket. It wasn't so much for safety in swimming but if they were in the water other people could EASILY see them. Depending on where you are boating in the Colorado River it can be VERY BUSY. I say put life jackets on all dogs!!!!!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Our guys have the Outward Hound life jackets. Elliot is a very lanky 85 lb. boy who is a lot more comfortable swimming in his jacket. It doesn't seem to slow them down.


----------



## golden dexter (Oct 14, 2009)

We are in a similar situation. A good friend of ours has a place on a lake in Northern California. We are definetley going to take Dexter, but this will be his first time on a boat. Thank you all for the input of life jackets. Im sure Dexter will have fun this summer on the boat with or without a life jacket


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

If taking her boating is a one time thing, I probably wouldn't worry about getting one, but I would first make sure that a) she is comfortable with swimming, b) comfortable being on the boat while it's in motion, and c) that she is always wearing a leash that you are holding onto so that she can't jump overboard. Stay close enough to shore so that she and you would be able to swim back to shore within about 5-10 minutes... any longer than that and I would worry about exhaustion.

Sounds like Daisy is going to have a lot of fun! Molson's jealous, he loved being on a boat!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

We have a life jacket for Belle that she uses even when she swims in a pool.....she loves it as when she gets tired she floats.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm surprised that so many don't use vests. So this has been interesting to me.
Yes, lifevests and seatbelts - always.


----------

